# Ferret Food (8 in 1 Ultimate)



## syzslak (Nov 19, 2013)

My son will be getting our first hedgehog in a few weeks and we are getting ready for it. We already have a ferret (separate room and separate cage, they won't encounter each other) and we feed it the 8 in 1 Ultimate diet. I've read that ferret food isn't always a good fit for hedgehogs and I was hoping one of the nutrition experts here could look at the ingredients list and tell me what the problems are, so we can know what to avoid and what works. All that follows was copied and pasted. Thanks in advance, you guys have all been a tremendous help!

Here's the info:

*8 in 1 Ultimate Crunchy Ferret Diet* 

8 in 1 Ultimate Crunchy Ferret Diet has been designed for owners who want the best for their ferrets. Using natural ingredients, such as real chicken, and no artificial preservatives, colors or flavors, 8 in 1 Ultimate Crunchy Diet is an excellent source of amino acids that are essential for growth, development and maintenance. 

*Features: 
* 
No Artificial Preservatives, Colors or Flavors 
Contains Real Chicken 
Formulated for Optimum Growth, Development and Maintenance  *Item Specifications:*



*Ingredients: 
*Chicken, Chicken Meal, Ground Rice, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin E, Beta Carotene and Rosemary), Chicken Digest, Raisin Juice, Banana Puree, Fish Oil, Garlic Oil, Taurine, Dried Whole Egg, Dicalcium Phosphate, DL-Methionine, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Oxide, Vitamin A Acetate, Dehydrated Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Fermentation Product, Cranberry Powder, Dehydrated Casei Fermentation Product, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Zinc Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement, Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Potassium Iodide, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Carbonate.

*Guaranteed Analysis:* 
Protein (min) 45%
Fat (min) 16%
Fiber (max) 3%
Moisture (max) 10%


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The ingredients are fine, the problem is the protein is too high - you generally want to stay below 35% with protein for hedgehogs. This might help - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html


----------



## akane (Jan 2, 2013)

The fat is too high as well. You want less than 15%.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Fat percentages aren't always that easy though. The fat depends more on the hedgehog than protein does - some hedgehogs need higher fat if they run a lot, and it's generally not terrible for babies to have a medium fat percentage unless they show signs of getting a bit too round. But they are growing, so they can usually use it. Fat percentage is one of those things that's hard to judge until you see what your hedgehog's body shape and activity level is, then you can adjust for higher-than-15% or lower-than-15% as needed.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't like seeing the word "digest" in foods, Digest contains fecal matter.


----------

